# Raging Bull 480



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

Anyone else have the same? What do you think? I love mine. It's accurate, fun to shoot and a great replacement for my 629 S&W


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm hoping to hook up with someone that has one, before I purchase so's I can give it a test drive so to speak.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a Raging Bull but mine is the .500 Magnum model with the 10" barrel. This is the revolver I take out when I want to indulge in the 'fun factor' of the cartridge it handles. The only thing that isn't quite so fun is the price of the ammunition. :smt082 Aside from that, there isn't anything not to love about it.


----------

